# Bypass lever



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

meadow said:


> I take that its not wise to close the bypass lever, pull the meter and then put the lever back down?


They don't really have circuit interrupting ability. Well, they do, but you may regret it, depending on the load.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> They don't really have circuit interrupting ability. Well, they do, but you may regret it, depending on the load.


Any idea? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

meadow said:


> Any idea? :whistling2::jester:


? You mean any idea at what ampre load you will start to do arc welding when you open a lever bypass assembly under load? I have no idea, but now I expect you to do the experiment in 10 amp increments and report your results with pictures and video. Thanks.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> ? You mean any idea at what ampre load you will start to do arc welding when you open a lever bypass assembly under load? I have no idea, but now I expect you to do the experiment in 10 amp increments and report your results with pictures and video. Thanks.


Yahhh :laughing:

I might skip the testing though. But this is actually some guys do around here...  Supposedly its "safer" than arcing the jaws.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

meadow said:


> Yahhh :laughing:
> 
> I might skip the testing though. But this is actually some guys do around here...  Supposedly its "safer" than arcing the jaws.


There's a meter pulling sleeve some guys use to rip the meter out. Maybe from Meter Specialties? Eklind? I forget. In any event, I think it's always recommended that you unload the system before pulling the meter. Nothing's probably technically rated for circuit interruption. I'd be way more comfortable yanking off a horn bypass jumper than I would opening a lever bypass of unknown condition.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

*Meter Bypass Lever*

Can a meter bypass lever be used as a load break? How much current can a typical bypass interrupt? 

Around here some guys will actually engage the lever, pull the meter and then disengage it as a means of disconnecting power for a service change.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Moved to Milbank section, because this lies squarely in their wheelhouse with regard to the technical part.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Moved to Milbank section, because this lies squarely in their wheelhouse with regard to the technical part.


Thanks!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Moved to Milbank section, because this lies squarely in their wheelhouse with regard to the technical part.


Guess I haven't been paying attention. I didn't even know there was a Milbank section. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Guess I haven't been paying attention. I didn't even know there was a Milbank section. :laughing:


Site supporter, pay to play.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> Can a meter bypass lever be used as a load break? How much current can a typical bypass interrupt?
> 
> Around here some guys will actually engage the lever, pull the meter and then disengage it as a means of disconnecting power for a service change.


This is where i miss the old (non-smart) meters ......~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> This is where i miss the old (non-smart) meters ......~CS~


Me too.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

The bypass says right on it, not a disconnect. The sole purpose is for the meter to be able to swap without power interuption.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's really no '_snap_' to them , so i would imagine it a possibility to ease the jaws up under load, and do bad things......~CS~


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in jumping in here - I've been out of the country the past two weeks. I was not aware the Irish and Brits put all of their metering equipment indoors!

Our lever bypass sockets are intended to have a meter in the socket before the lever bypass handle is engaged.

Here is a safety label we put in our lever bypass products:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Sorry for the delay in jumping in here - I've been out of the country the past two weeks. I was not aware the Irish and Brits put all of their metering equipment indoors!


That was normal in the northeast US for almost all of the 20's and 30's. In the attic, no less.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Sorry for the delay in jumping in here - I've been out of the country the past two weeks. I was not aware the Irish and Brits put all of their metering equipment indoors!


 
And they don't get a nice enclosure either 

Thanks for the info btw, I will point that tag out to others now


----------

